# How do I block certain memebers



## xxCami (Jun 17, 2008)

From viewing and/or commeting on my thread . 
Everytime this specific person comes in on my thread.. she ruins it for everyone and changes the mood to being negative. 

Im not being childish, but somethings gotta give.


----------



## Cichelle (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think you can do that. You can put a certain member on ignore, but you can't put yourself on someone else's ignore list or ban them from your threads. 

...Unless there are functions here I don't know about...


----------



## xxCami (Jun 17, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe PM a mod....


----------



## longhairluva (Jun 17, 2008)

You can always use the ignore feature or you can just not comment when they say something.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 17, 2008)

longhairluva said:


> You can always use the ignore feature or you can just not comment when they say something.



I agree.........


----------



## xxCami (Jun 17, 2008)

hmph...
 i dont mean to be an internet thug but I just want to send a virus to her comp or just curse her out!

grrrrr


----------



## dlewis (Jun 17, 2008)

xxCami said:


> hmph...
> i dont mean to be an internet thug but I just want to send a virus to her comp or just curse her out!
> 
> grrrrr



You've been here a short time.  Just give it some time, a lot of members will make you feel like that.  You can't go around putting everyone on ignore because you'll miss all the fun.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Maybe PM a mod....


 

I agree! PM a moderator!


----------



## victorious (Jun 17, 2008)

longhairluva said:


> You can always use the ignore feature or you can just not comment when they say something.


Good advice.



xxCami said:


> grrrrrrrrrr


You and this growling.   It makes me laugh every time.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Jun 17, 2008)

dlewis said:


> You've been here a short time.  Just give it some time, a lot of members will make you feel like that.  You can't go around putting everyone on ignore because you'll miss all the fun.





I agree. There's plenty to go around that will have you  and  from time to time. Trust me, I've been there too. It's best to just ignore them and don't comment them. It's one thing for a healthy debate, but it's another when people just like to kill your joy or purposely try and annoy you. My motto, small thing to a giant.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 19, 2008)

can you get pm's when you block someone...im done being nice to members


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 5, 2008)

Is there something wrong with the ignore feature? When I click on the "Save List" button, it doesn't do anything and the member's name isn't saved. Any suggestions?erplexed


----------



## *KP* (Jul 6, 2008)

GeechyGurl said:


> Is there something wrong with the ignore feature? When I click on the "Save List" button, it doesn't do anything and the member's name isn't saved. Any suggestions?erplexed


 
I'm having problems with a couple of the features too when I use internet explorer.  If you have firefox, try it in that browser and see


----------

